# Today's Snow + Watch : Let's See Em.



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here are mine...we don't often get snow in Brighton...and certainly not this deep. 

Omega 1953...taken hand-held at 1/10th, so not too bad really.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

2" to 3" (not feet) of snow, all businesses open but of course schools and colleges closed :huh:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's mine, less than an inch of snow so far.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The usual warm west coast of Scotland and no snow...............................................yet. :tongue2:

Maybe later. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry fellas but no snow unless I drive the 2 hrs to the Pyrenees, if its any consolation it aint warm here and has been peeing down for 3 days. I'd love a bit of snow. Anyway this is the best I can do I am afraid.










Andy


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Not the best of pictures, but it is bloody cold out there and yes, that is my christmas tree h34r:

Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

No snow in Bristol yet.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im not wearing this today, but didnt have any of my own pictures of it..










I have not seen snow stick properly for years! Not much here yet, i went to bed at 2 and it still hadnt started..


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dim snowio im caerdydd.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Here's mine, less than an inch of snow so far.


A couple more after the 710 popped out h34r: and before the snow disappears completely.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> dim snowio im caerdydd.


Is that another one of Sam's dodgy keyboards? :lol:

Ref: this thread.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

A wintershot of the Breitling


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

6" of snow here, and I have taken a picture, but then when I turned my PC on to upload it the monitor blew up :taz:

So you'll have to believe me. I'll try to get the photo uploaded to my mac later, but too many things to do at the moment


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

squareleg said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > dim snowio im caerdydd.
> ...


It's South Wales Welsh. Not quite the real thing. A "homage" you might say. h34r:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn I cant play...


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

...and still falling in N. Surrey. No trains or even buses here.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Damn I cant play...


At last HAHA :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> dim snowio im caerdydd.


:lol: nice try Jas - that school education wasn't wasted! 

Dim eira am Caerdydd

Only about 1" this morning in Mid-Wales


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't any of you lot work? :lol: I set off in the dark at 06:00 this morning....not too bad apart from the bloody 15mph snow faries!

Should be home around 16:00....but in this....more like 17:00.....maybe I'll get a lume shot? :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Don't any of you lot work? :lol: I set off in the dark at 06:00 this morning....not too bad apart from the bloody 15mph snow faries!
> 
> Should be home around 16:00....but in this....more like 17:00.....maybe I'll get a lume shot? :lol:


I start tomorrow  as long as the snow doesnt get too thick.. :huh:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Don't any of you lot work? :lol: I set off in the dark at 06:00 this morning....not too bad apart from the bloody 15mph snow faries!
> 
> Should be home around 16:00....but in this....more like 17:00.....maybe I'll get a lume shot? :lol:


Day off for me today.  Back in work at 4:30 am tomorrow.


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

My speedy in 4 inches of snow down in Sompting West Sussex


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Don't any of you lot work? :lol: I set off in the dark at 06:00 this morning....not too bad apart from the bloody 15mph snow faries!
> 
> Should be home around 16:00....but in this....more like 17:00.....maybe I'll get a lume shot? :lol:


Laid off in November, but just waiting on CRB clearence then I start my ambulance training on 9th March. Long time between now and then. Giz a Job


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Damn I cant play...


Neither can I :taz:

No Snow in the lower Fens - blue sky & sunshine...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Had a few inches of snow over night but it seems to be brightening up, mind you I`ll be taking the snow shovel & my wellies incase it gets worse while I`m at work 

*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*





> (JonW @ Feb 2 2009, 10:53 AM) Damn I cant play...


Serves you right for living in such a sweltering hell hole :sweatdrop:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Put mine on the table and it fell 4" into the snow!










Dug it out and tried again!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Not actually in the snow, but wearing the diver in case I need to venture out :lol:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

don't think i can lose this in the snow


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its all very pretty... I could take some photos to remind you what summer is like if you want  :tongue2:

Actually they do say that a hard winter means a good summer... I hope so for your sakes, and also cos I will be visiting the mother country


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I cant play either as i made it to work.

We had an inch or 3 here but i still made it to work


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, we don't get snow very often so...........





































to be continued


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

part 2




























These were all taken on a fairly sheltered wall. Tried in the back garden to start with & the SD completely sank.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

At 11.00 this morning in Leicester...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

At last - a few flakes have penetrated the Fen Force-Field, so I can join in...




























Take care out there


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > dim snowio im caerdydd.
> ...


yeah im very rubbish at both english and welsh ,ironic really as i now sell it to parents .wierdly still no snow to speak of down here its trying but nothing really which is a shame as my dog is going mental because he loves the snow.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

spankone said:


> don't think i can lose this in the snow


 Our _kitchen clock_ is smaller than that!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Its all very pretty... I could take some photos to remind you what summer is like if you want  :tongue2:


Bog off Jon :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

My snow







It's coming down quite heavy now.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Took this one earlier:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Can't play ,no going home for me because apparently where I live isn't hard enough to get to for me to go early... Almost everyone else has gone though 

Not fair!


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Took this one just as it was getting dark. I was putting the bin out and only had my camera phone, so excuse the blur!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Only a light smattering in the village where I work today. Although typically it did begin to snow quite heavily after I took some pics.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Lots of snow but no camera 

I am wearing the OM and there is about 5 inches of snow here


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's starting to come down properly around here now.










A very Q&D photo (some would say all my photo's are q&d )because it's freezing cold and pitch black out there.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Its all very pretty... I could take some photos to remind you what summer is like if you want  :tongue2:
> ...


Too right :lol:



SharkBike said:


>


& as for you Rich, we`ll remember this when the hurricane season starts 

Well I got into work but gawd knows if I`ll be able to get home 

Still wearing the pulsar but added this (ok I know it`s not snow but I didn`t bring a camera to work  )

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued in 1997.*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

It have reached Devon. The rest of England be cut off.....










(My plums be iced up...but you can't see 'em in the picture)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Told you.....bloomin' dark when I got home....usual journey takes around 35-40 minutes....this was just 45 minutes into a 90 minute trek home tonight! :blink:










The watch is on my wrist...and no, I ain't going out in the cold to snap one now! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

chris l said:


> My plums be iced up...but you can't see 'em in the picture


Small blessing for us all I reckon :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> No snow in Bristol yet.


If you get some, do me a favour and go up on Brandon Hill, below the tower and slide down the hill for me...

ta


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 

hone1: "Hello, is this Caroline?...."

(if it makes any difference, a cold front is moving in and it's pouring down rain today)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


It won`t work, she`s my lodger not my 710 



> (if it makes any difference, a cold front is moving in and it's pouring down rain today)


Oh dear, my heart bleeds for you  :lol:

Mind you Larry from Calgary was telling before Christmas that the temp outside where was working was around minus 40degC


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

not so bad in oxford then again i didnt go far from my house




























perfect snow watch i belive


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> dim snowio im caerdydd.


ewigod a feddwl theres na bwrw eira i mewn Caerdydd????


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Damn I cant play...


 Dont tell me you aint got an Eski? 

get that freezer open man

Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Told you.....bloomin' dark when I got home....usual journey takes around 35-40 minutes....this was just 45 minutes into a 90 minute trek home tonight! :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh man David,

not only a horrendous drive home but also no inside toilet!

brutal

I forgive you for the lack of pic 

Andy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > dim snowio im caerdydd.
> ...


Is he pissed again :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Told you.....bloomin' dark when I got home....usual journey takes around 35-40 minutes....this was just 45 minutes into a 90 minute trek home tonight! :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb photo and reminded me I got stuck in a snowdrift on the Fosse Way at this time of year back in 2004, my 3 hour max journey too 10 hours +.... luckily the TVR was in for service that day and I had their loan car (id have never go up any hills in snow on those wide tyres and that much power), the loan car? er.... a Skoda Fabia... It was a loooooong 10 hours... lol.

Here is a short vid of me driving in the snow over the cat n fiddle in December 03 when I picked up the car, seems a long time ago now... it was very scary out there and it got worse later, bad enough I couldnt even get the other half to film... :huh:

Edited: well there would be but I cant get the bloody codes to work... any ideas chaps?

http://img531.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Tcatnfiddleinsnow2538792zf6

I am kinda jealous of you lot and your snow, it does look great fun... perhaps more fun from a distance LOL


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> I am kinda jealous of you lot and your snow, it does look great fun... *perhaps more fun from a distance *LOL


 :lol:

Really great pics guys...lovin' this thread.

(well, except for Mach's threat to show no sympathy for those of us in the tropics when hurricane season starts)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Really great pics guys...lovin' this thread.
> 
> (well, except for Mach's threat to show no sympathy for those of us in the tropics when hurricane season starts)


All I said was..



mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So of course I`ll be sympathetic as I relax outside sipping a cool drink :lol:


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Really great pics guys...lovin' this thread.
> ...


 :lol:

But, the chances of a hurricane simultaneously hitting _here_ on one of the fews days you have decent weather over _there_...well, that's a long shot. So, don't be so sure.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > dim snowio im caerdydd.
> ...


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

aliasmarlow said:


>


Now thats a COLD picture!


----------



## bea13abc (Sep 1, 2008)

this richmond bridge?



Boxbrownie said:


> aliasmarlow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Today the 'Legend' has an airing...



















Cheers Stuart


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...












:lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just had a new monitor delivered and installled it, so I can play now.

These were taken yesterday morning

General shot of the decked area at the start of the garden - easily 6" of snow fell overnight










and the watch (notice there are some snow flakes on the watch - I immediately dried the watch after taking this shot in case anyone was worrying :lol: )


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Today the 'Legend' has an airing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only one word needed WOW

can you tell me some more about this watch...please?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

ditchdiger said:


> only one word needed WOW
> 
> can you tell me some more about this watch...please?


Thanks

Re-issued in 2008 ref no. L3 674 4 Longines Legend ETA 2842-2 movement (I think) based on the original watch issued in 1966. (a forum member here has an original see HERE)

Cost is Â£1100 from an AD - they will have to order one in as stores in the UK don't seeem to stock them.

Original strap is [email protected] hence why mine is on a nato 

Anything else? Cheers S


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

well woke up to a serious snowfall after all the false starts yesterday but all gone by midday.ive got loads of photos of me and kobi but ill put them in the main snow thread .wore the compass just in case.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Thats clever......the boots attract them and then hold them for you :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


Correct. They're the latest craze around here. h34r:

:lol: :lol:


----------

